# LFS in NYC



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

I wrote this in another section a while back and might have gone unnoticed but might be helpful to those in the New York City area.

In or around Chinatown:

Win Tropical Aquariums
169 Mott St
Manhattan
(212-343-2875) Pretty nice old couple that runs the store and are pretty helpful. You even get to pick out the fish yourself so you know you're getting good ones.

Aqua Star Pet Shop
172 Mulberry St
(212) 431-4311 Around the block on the other side of Wins, very small store. The owner looks sort of like Mr. Miyagi from "Karate Kid". Good fancy goldfish variety with the usual fish.

38 Aquarium Inc
371 Broome St, New York, NY
(212) 966-0397 On the corner near Wins, sometimes an old guy is there and the other times, this guy with slicked hair who chain smokes all day. I prefer not to go in there but they have very good discus for cheap prices, sometimes $20 when they're on sale. The chain smoker seems grumpy and doesn't seem to like kids or teenagers. Other than that, the store has predominantly flowerhorn fish but also has koi, 2 huge display tanks at the windows filled with probably over 400+ small fancy goldfish. Very good discus again, probably the only reason why I go into that store.

88 Aquarium Inc
123 Elizabeth St, New York, NY
(212) 431-0777 Small store, not much variety. Just flowerhorns, red parrots, some discus and plecos.

Pacific Aquarium & Pet Inc
46 Delancey St, New York, NY
(212) 995-5895 Has fresh and salt water fish. Very helpful staff and an amazing planted tank that has rare plants. Good variety of fish and supplies and cheapest for flourite (I haggled them to $16 a bag), that and I'm not too sure other places carry it. They also have eco-complete and most fish are buy 2 get 1 free. The only asian place that carries a decent variety of plants.

Midtown

New World Aquarium Inc
204 E 38th St, New York, NY
(646) 865-9604 Extremely high priced. Good variety of fresh water stuff but excellent for salt water tanks. For some reason, I get this feeling everytime I walk in that I'm not well liked in the store or something. I'm a college student with a low budget and I just like look around the store, but they always seem to ask if I need help in a way as if they're expecting you to buy something. Again, extremely expensive but very good variety of fish and a pretty decent variety of plants, they can order if you need.

Uptown
Petqua
2604 Broadway
(On the East side of Broadway, 98th-99th)
212-865-7500 Haven't been.

Brooklyn
Aquatic Creations
99 N 10th St, Brooklyn, NY
(71 302-9080 Salt and fresh water tanks. Nothing good or bad to say about this place, just went there to help a friend carry a tank home. Fresh water doesn't have much variety, its mainly a salt water place.

Queens
Fish Town USA
19633 Northern Blvd, Flushing, NY
(71 539-5396 Haven't been either, but I hope to some day.

Also, theres various Petcos and Petlands around Manhattan. Petco on 86th and Lexington, 33rd and 2nd ave, and another one near I think 82nd and Broadway. Petlands on too many to name, just find one and look for the rest on the bag.


----------



## Costanza (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm visiting NY soon; which of these shops would you recomend the highest? Which of them (if any) had a healthy variety of freshwater plants?


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

New World Aquarium has a pretty decent variety of plants, but they might be a bit more pricey. Pacific aquarium has a good variety, but because they are a popular store they tend to run out quickly. You should try calling before you go just to check. Regardless, the stores in Chinatown are just worthwhile to look around because they are just cheap for fish and supplies (no tax either).  Then you could probably stop by Chinatown and have some dim sum.


----------



## dodo goby (Dec 24, 2007)

Aquatic Express Inc.
451 Grandview Avenue
Ridgewood, NY 11385


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

do you know which store carry seachem onyx sand?


----------



## mpe1329 (Sep 1, 2007)

Great list.

The best LFS in Staten Island, which is still one of the five boroughs of NYC, is:

Animal Kingdom
3894 Richmond Ave
Staten Island, NY 10312 
(718) 227-WILD (9453)

Nice selection of very healthy reef/SW and FW critters, although the FW fish selection is usually pretty limited and the plants are nothing to write home about. But why would you buy plants from a store when you get them here? If you like sharks, they have a humongous shark tank on display. Also they stock reps, rodents and birds. Owner Mark is extremely accommodating and can get you whatever you want by special order. He was a life saver when I had to move a 180 gallon reef tank a few years ago, and the movers wanted no part of it. 

IMHO, it's not worth a trip from Manhattan, but if you're in the neighborhood . . .


----------



## mpe1329 (Sep 1, 2007)

mpe1329 said:


> Great list.
> 
> The best LFS in Staten Island, which is still one of the five boroughs of NYC, is:
> 
> ...


Where the hell did that smiley face come from? The phone number is 718-227-9453.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

The parenthesis and the 8 combined to make the cool smiley. I have one more addition to the fish list in NYC. 

Blue Gold Aquarium
86-12 Whitney Ave. 
Elmhurst, NY 11373
718-565-8583

Its 2 blocks away from the Elmhurst Ave station where the R and V train stop. The owner has a great stock of discus that he imports from Malaysia. Make sure you ask him about the discus in the basement because there's plenty more down there along with some plants. He should be getting new stock very soon, but call ahead to make sure.


----------



## Axis of Weasel (Jan 28, 2008)

modster said:


> do you know which store carry seachem onyx sand?


I was at New World Aquarium today and they had it.


----------



## lnb (Nov 20, 2004)

> 38 Aquarium Inc
> 371 Broome St, New York, NY
> (212) 966-0397 On the corner near Wins, sometimes an old guy is there and the other times, this guy with slicked hair who chain smokes all day. I prefer not to go in there but they have very good discus for cheap prices, sometimes $20 when they're on sale. The chain smoker seems grumpy and doesn't seem to like kids or teenagers. Other than that, the store has predominantly flowerhorn fish but also has koi, 2 huge display tanks at the windows filled with probably over 400+ small fancy goldfish. Very good discus again, probably the only reason why I go into that store.


Don't go there. I've been there twice and the people there are just plain ol' nasty! :bolt:

Thanks for the listing!


----------



## mrakhnyansky (Nov 25, 2007)

Fish Town USA
(718) 539-5396 www.fishtown-usa.com 
19633 Northern Blvd, Flushing, NY 11358 
check out this store, big variety of fish and healthy plants.
I live in Brooklyn and travel more then an hour to get there.


----------



## mrakhnyansky (Nov 25, 2007)

modster said:


> do you know which store carry seachem onyx sand?


INTERNET!


----------



## Robert Henry (Jun 13, 2005)

I went to 38 Aquarium recently (on my way to Win's) and the old guy was there. I'm not sure if he speaks English, but I had the feeling he was watching my every move. I haven't seen the chainsmoking guy in quite a while, but then I'm not really in the area that much. Most of the tanks in the back are empty and they had a very limited selection. The Koi were nice, but at prices up to $900 they'd better be! There were many Flowerhorns with similarly high prices, but that's not my thing. I was happy to get over to Win's, pick up a few plants, some cherry shrimp and a dozen cardinals.


----------



## ramawo (Jun 9, 2008)

> I went to 38 Aquarium recently (on my way to Win's) and the old guy was there. I'm not sure if he speaks English, but I had the feeling he was watching my every move. I haven't seen the chainsmoking guy in quite a while, but then I'm not really in the area that much. Most of the tanks in the back are empty and they had a very limited selection. The Koi were nice, but at prices up to $900 they'd better be! There were many Flowerhorns with similarly high prices, but that's not my thing. I was happy to get over to Win's, pick up a few plants, some cherry shrimp and a dozen cardinals.


The old guy is store owner and father of chainsmoking guy. They are Old fashion Chinese ,there's nothing wrong with them. One thing I don't like them that they're cursing all the time in store!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Owner of Win is a nice guy, his daughter is even nicer!


----------

